# French Orangina Ad



## flan (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if you guys have seen this but orangina has had quite an impression on the community (something to do with us nationals maybe? I dont know) so I thought I'd share it with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X23lc8qvAkU&feature=related


I just found it on youtube 

p.s How do you embed?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel a strange mix of confusion and arousal.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

It's not gay (homosexual), the big cat had something on his chin!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 6, 2010)

meh. I don't think that dude is gay because I don't think that cat has a gender.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 6, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> meh. I don't think that dude is gay because I don't think that cat has a gender.



its shaving its face and has a very masculine body. that's one odd looking/acting chick cat if i ever saw one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 6, 2010)

Hold on, is orangina a drink, or a shaving cream?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hold on, is orangina a drink, or a shaving cream?



Apparently, it's both.


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

[youtube]X23lc8qvAkU&feature=related[/youtube]
To do that just copy all the characters after watch?v= in the URL into the reply box, but put [ youtube ] before it and [ /youtube ] after it without the spaces.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 7, 2010)

maybe they're not gay and the ad is just showing that the product makes straight guys do gay stuff


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2010)

you should see some of the other Orangina commercials we found after US Nats...


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 7, 2010)

The guy is actually zoophile and you ar shocked because he is gay ? Man, you should really question yourself about how you consider sexuality.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> The guy is actually zoophile and you ar shocked because he is gay ? Man, you should really question yourself about how you consider sexuality.




No one is shocked, and I don't think it counts as zoophilia with anthropomorphic depictions of animals.


----------



## EVH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is what it says at the end of the ad:

Without dyes

No Artificial Flavors.

I think it is still a drink, unless you want your aftershave to taste good.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

EVH said:


> unless you want your aftershave to taste good.



I do.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2010)

I like how the thread's name was changed.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> No one is shocked, and I don't think it counts as zoophilia with anthropomorphic depictions of animals.



What I meant is that this ad is very bizare from A to Z (and look related videos, thay are many of them, and it(s quite invasive in France). I just found that it's really strange that he mainly notice they gay stuff without mentionning all others.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2010)

I wanna chug with that animal


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 7, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > meh. I don't think that dude is gay because I don't think that cat has a gender.
> ...



Steroids are a terrible thing =p


This is a commercial for a beverage and you are surprised that he is gay? Man, you should really question yourself on how you consider commercials.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I wanna chug with that animal



And with the cat.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> I just found that it's really strange that he mainly notice they gay stuff without mentionning all others.




The focus was on the ambiguous gender, not the sexuality.


----------



## Logan (Sep 7, 2010)

He can't be gay. He obviously wants to get it on with that pussy.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 7, 2010)

is it pronounced like Gina the name or va-'gina'..


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2010)

BigSams said:


> is it pronounced like Gina the name or va-'gina'..



We have no idea, so we just went with the second one.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 7, 2010)

It's pronounced ɔʁɑ̃ʒina


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL i saw this on french tv in Marseille


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whats orangina? I keep hearing bout it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Whats orangina? I keep hearing bout it.



it's a carbonated orange beverage. made with 12% juice and 2% pulp, it contains no artificial colors and preservatives. Plus it tastes good.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats orangina? I keep hearing bout it.
> ...



Puply Juicy Zesty!


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 7, 2010)

In the commercial they pronounce it jeena.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats orangina? I keep hearing bout it.
> ...



yeah but what does it have to do with cubing?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > y3k9 said:
> ...



it was one of those "you had to be there" moments


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



what happened?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> it was one of those "you had to be there" moments





y3k9 said:


> what happened?





waffle=ijm said:


> it was one of those "you had to be there" moments


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> what happened?


Orangina happened.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > it was one of those "you had to be there" moments
> ...



You people are all very helpful.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> The guy is actually zoophile and *you ar shocked because he is gay ?* Man, you should really question yourself about how you consider sexuality.



No one said they were shocked that he is gay.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

So why was this add banned? I don't see much wrong with it. Unless being Gay is illegal now...


----------

